# Extinguisher in deep freezer



## Inspector 102 (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there an exception that eliminates the requirement for portable fire extinguishers in a deep freezer area. Local food distributor does not provide them in space and I seemed to remember a provision that they did not need them. IFC or NFPA exemption?


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 7, 2010)

They make fire extinguishers good for up to -40 F.  I am not aware of an exception for cold spaces.


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2010)

If so,,, guess alaska does not have any fire extinguishers

how big a deep freeze????


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 7, 2010)

look at IFC 906.

What is the sq ft of the deep freezer area?

What is stored in this area?

Does it fall under the uses in Table 906.1? I f no then go to 906.3 for size and locations of fire extinguishers


----------

